
In a Distracted World, Solitude Is a Competitive Advantage - eplanit
https://hbr.org/2017/10/in-a-distracted-world-solitude-is-a-competitive-advantage
======
smn1234
I like the advice to 'create a “stop doing” list.' Learn to say no?

